# new pics of the 200



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

here are some pics of my 200SX. these were taken on the way back home from Limerock, CT after the Memorial Day race and car show weekend 04

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/754231/4


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

wow... nice ride! :thumbup:


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

little by little, now im in my 3rd year of school and modding has been but on hold
another year to go and then back to my project


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Very nice car! :thumbup:

Do you have engine mods done yet? Or pictures of them ?


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

ya the basic mods, intake, header, exhaust, clutch and fun stuff like that, ill take some pics next time im home


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very nice, i see that you took the tint off the tails, were you being hassled about it or something? Anyways i love your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

91sentra said:


> very nice, i see that you took the tint off the tails, were you being hassled about it or something? Anyways i love your car. :thumbup:


 nahh, sorry no hassling yet. the pics were taken May 04 and tails were done Aug 04. maybe i should reverse the pages 
my bad


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i love your ride


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks real hot ! check your pm


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Nice....*

Hey dude your ride is super clean,..im not usually a fan of a lot of the aftermarkt kits out there, but DAMN your car def. looks hot,.... I have a wht b14 too, so I too apprecciate your taste....keep up the good work and Ill post pics of my ride when I gett'em.... :cheers: Josh


----------

